# Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?



## marvelmaster (23. September 2010)

*Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Hallo, mein 550Watt NT wird seit meiner GTX 470 immer verdammt laut und warm oO.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob es was bringen zusätliche Lüfter ans Netzteil zu kleben, die draufpusten. Ob das da ein bischen Kühler wird?


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Ich würde eher den Netzteillüfter gegen einen Lüfter tauschen, der ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke bietet.


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Hallo, mein 550Watt NT wird seit meiner GTX 470 immer verdammt laut und warm oO.
> Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob es was bringen zusätliche Lüfter ans Netzteil zu kleben, die draufpusten. Ob das da ein bischen Kühler wird?


Kühler wirds schon, allerdings erzeugen die Lüfter ja auch wieder Lautheit(), von da an würde ich eher auf LB hören


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Also ich würde da eher zu einem neuen NT raten

Wenn das NT so belastet wird, dass es richtig heiß wird, na dann gute Nacht.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Hallo, mein 550Watt NT wird seit meiner GTX 470 immer verdammt laut und warm oO.
> Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob es was bringen zusätliche Lüfter ans Netzteil zu kleben, die draufpusten. Ob das da ein bischen Kühler wird?


 
Die erste Frage lautet bei sowas eigentlich: welches Netzteil hast du denn?


----------



## -NTB- (23. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich würde eher den Netzteillüfter gegen einen Lüfter tauschen, der ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke bietet.



Ein Rat, der leider auch tötlich enden kann!!!!

Hol dir lieber ein neues NT


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Ein Rat, der leider auch tötlich enden kann!!!!
> 
> Hol dir lieber ein neues NT




Ich habe jetzt schon zu oft von Profis das Gegenteil gehört als das ich daran noch glaube.
Außerdem bin ich selber schon an den Elko(?) meines Enermax gekommen, und nix. Vorsicht ja, Panik nein.


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Hab das NT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anderer Lüfter is doch gefährlich weil hat ja nen Grund das der Lüfter so laut wird--> um vor hitze zu schützen.


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Das sollte bei dem Corsair aber nicht passieren, eigentlich....


----------



## Ahab (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Das stimmt allerdings. Andererseits ist das VX550 auch nicht gerade das beste Netzteil von Corsair. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte es den Anforderungen spielend gewachsen sein. Was für einen Prozessor hast du denn? OC?


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Hab q9550 un gtx 470 extreme Edition, aber wattmesser zaigt nur 380 watt an beim zocken, aber NT geht richtig ab und wird verdammt warm


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Also ich habe einen X4 940 140W und eine GTX 275 SSC, und komme beim Zocken auf 400W und unter Prime und Furmark sogar auf 480W.
Ich bezweifle also einfach mal, das die 380W stimmen.


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

wtf das is aber viel Oo


----------



## esszett (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Hab q9550 un gtx 470 extreme Edition, aber wattmesser zaigt nur 380 watt an beim zocken, aber NT geht richtig ab und wird verdammt warm



"nur"? 
ich hab auch einen q9550 (auf 3,4ghz getaktet) und eine 8800gts (512), die bis an ihr limit uebertaktet ist (>20%)... ich komme auf einen stromverbrauch von 180-190watt beim zocken aktueller spiele... bei gleichzeitiger benutzung von prime & furmark zaehlt der wattmesser 300watt...

nehme ich diese tabelle als grundlage, duerften sich beide graphikkarten nicht um viel mehr als 100 watt unterscheiden... aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass deine 380watt stimmen, dann sollte das netzteil damit trotzdem keinesfalls ueberfordert sein...

wenn dein netzteil zu warm wird, glaube ich eher, dass die belueftung nicht optimal ist... bekommt es denn genug luft? muss es die abwaerme der restlichen komponenten mit abfuehren?

gruSZ


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Naja es bekommt fast keine Luft^^ aber mit meine 4870 vorther hatte ich das Problem nie.
Ich wollte vorm neuen Gehäusekauf eigentlich nen Defekt oder so vom Netzteil ausschließen


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Das das zu heiß wird ist klar^^
Sei froh das du ein Marken NT hast, billige wären die vllt. schon abgeraucht^^

Neues Case ist in der Tat die simpelste Lösung.


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Hab case ma aufgeräumt aber glaube das bringt auch nix :\
Bin auch grad auf der Suche na nem Big Tower wer lust hat kann sich einklinken
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nstigster-bigtower-gesucht-2.html#post2234016


----------



## Apokalypsos (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Das ist schon extrem eng, da wunder mich nix. Was ich auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkenne: Wieviele Gehäuselüfter hast du verbaut?


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Nein, denn das ist nur ein verstärkender Effekt^^

Der Hauptgrund ist folgender.

Wenn du zockst könnte deine CPU z.B. 70 fps liefern, die 4870 schaffte bloß 40, also hat sich dein Prozessor gelangweilt, musste nicht auf Volllast laufen und blieb kühl.

Jetzt hast du die 470 drin. Deine CPU macht wieder 70 Bilder, die GTX jetzt aber 80, also muss deine CPU wirklich die 70 liefern und kann sich nicht langweilen, sondern muss Volllast gehen. Das resultiert in einer ziemlichen Temperhöhung.
Ist nur exemplarisch, aber ich denke du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will.

Neues Case muss her, gibts schon ab 50€ ganz gute^^


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

hm :\
GEhäuse lüfter hab ich 2 auffer Graka einen Hinten 2 vorne und einer vorne ist zu testzwecken ausgebaut

Neues gehäuse ja wie gesagt suche schon innem thread danch


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Geh zu Caseking, klick auf Gehäuse, dann Gehäusefinder.
Stell max 50€ ein, da gibts bis 50€ teilweise echt gute Gehäuse^^


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

7 Bigtower hatter gefunden

Hm was damit?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Tempest-Evo-Big-Tower-Black-Metal::14775.html


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## marvelmaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

naja bis max 100 dachte ich so das Dempest evo wäre ne Maßnahme oder?


----------



## Artas (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Ist auch ein gutes Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Wenn du bis 100€ gehst, hol dir doch ein HAF 922!
Da brauchst du dir um Temps keine Sorgen mehr machen
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## marvelmaster (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

mir gehts nur um netzteiltemp.. die beiden letzten sind keine bigtower oder?


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Ne, Miditower, aber haben auch genug Platz^^ Bigtower bis 100€ ist halt schwer, da lieber ein minimal kleineren Miditower. Das HAF 922 ist fast so groß wie andere Bigtower


----------



## marvelmaster (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

hab aber angst wenn der NT lüfter nach oben zeigt dasses heiße luft von graka saugt dann hab ich nix gekonnt -.-


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Keine Angst^^
Im HAF 922 wird das NT unten verbaut, mit dem Lüfter nach unten. Der zieht sich kalte Luft vom Boden, und nicht die erhitzte Luft aus dem Case. Das ist die beste Möglichkeit ein NT einzubauen, das NT oben mit Lüfter nach unten die schlechteste^^


----------



## marvelmaster (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

warum heißt das mini?


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Weil es kleiner als das HAF 932 ist


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Ist ja schön, dass du Bilder deines Innenraumes postest, aber wenn man sich das hier so ansieht, muss man sich nicht wundern, dass die Temperaturen zu hoch sind.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/118937-wo-steht-euer-pc.html#post2243213

...der Thread wird übrigens geschlossen, da es bereits Bilderthreads zum Thema gibt. Einfach mal in die Übersicht schauen oder die Forensuche nutzen.


----------



## marvelmaster (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Link zum Thread please


----------



## Sanger (26. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Was ist den für dich Warm ???


Phenom II 940 @3,5 Ghz | Gtx 470 | Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 | 4*2 GB DDR 2 800 Ram | Creative X-Fi Titanium | HD502HJ Raid0


----------



## marvelmaster (26. September 2010)

*AW: Netzteil zusätzlich kühlen?*

Naja externer sensor sagt 45 ° aber netzteil wird verdammt laut


----------

